# leopard gecko scratching at glass



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

is it normal for a leopard gecko to be scratching at the glass ?


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine do this too , then decide to climb their 3d backgrounds lol I think most do it?


----------



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

even in the day


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine used to do it but I made more climbing branches etc and now he hardly ever does it. Leo's are rubbish climbers but mine loves to even though half the time he falls over :Na_Na_Na_Na: (He doesnt fall far dont worry)


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

What size is the viv and what are the temps? Also do you have plenty of light in the room in the day or a dim light in his viv so he knows when it is day and when it is night?


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Might just want some human company. Mine does it when he wants to come out.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I beg to differ that leos are rubbish climbers. Mine are great climbers, it's getting back down where they struggle!


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

geckograham said:


> I beg to differ that leos are rubbish climbers. Mine are great climbers, it's getting back down where they struggle!


I totally agree mine are really good at getting up but getting down is a task!


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Climbing up-climbing down, tomato-tomatoe


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

There is no 'climbing down' with mine, just jumping/falling!


----------



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

temps are between 29.5 and 32 he is in a 3ft wooden viv but there isn't much light


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)

AlJoRub said:


> temps are between 29.5 and 32 he is in a 3ft wooden viv but there isn't much light


He either wants a cuddle or thinks he can explore a lot more then he is allowed too. Chuck a few extra things for him to play with or get him out and let him have a wander on your arm.


----------



## Outback Breeders (Jul 1, 2013)

Might be worth trying to get the cool side cooler, they need more than 2.5 heat gradience. Mine are only ever out of their hide during the day when they are moving to a different temperature. I've got it as 32 hot side 27 cool side so they can choose to be that cool specially in this weather


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

If there isn't much light he may well be confused between day and night.It would be a good idea to get a dim light fitted to his viv and have it on from say 8am to 8pm.What about his cool end? What temp is that?


----------



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have a cool end thermometer


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)

AlJoRub said:


> I don't have a cool end thermometer


It's not essential, but if you can pick one up then try to. Personally I don't have one, basically due to being skint and for the fact that I know for sure it's a different temp as I have used my digi one to take a quick reading.


----------



## MrStupot (Jun 24, 2013)

Ive had my Leo for a few weeks now and she does everything that has been said, she was very quiet for a week or so now she wakes up around 7pm has her feed then off she goes.
I have cut the background by 50% due to her falling down after climbing up and I have also bought 2 sticky fake branches which are covered with leaves for her now to climb so she can go around 3 sides by using her moss hide then onto the branches then to the background.
I gave her viv a good clean yesterday changed the carpet and I dont think she was to happy as she seemed to sulk in her cool cave plus she has found a new toilet which is actually easier for me to get at.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

AlJoRub said:


> I don't have a cool end thermometer



I would definately get a cool end thermometer so that you know what temp it is in that end.Digital thermometers with probes are what you need,you can get them cheap off the internet.I would also get a dim light as I said,only a low wattage one and not a heat bulb just a light bulb.

I use these thermometers and they are very good.Yes they say aquarium thermometers on them but they can be used for anything.I have tested them against other thermometers and they are very accurate.

LCD Digital Aquarium Tank Thermometer Vivarium Reptile UK Seller,Same Day | eBay


----------

